
Why Piketty isn’t Marx - dnt404-1
http://mondediplo.com/2015/05/12piketty
======
chillingeffect
Obviously going to be lots of "tl;dr" here, so I'll summarize:

Piketty's capitalism is all about numbers, Marx's was about social relations.
Author preferred Marx. Author believes they have to be about the same thing
because they have the same title.

I agree with the author in his critique, but like most critiques, they're more
about the way the critic would have done it (but didn't) than about what is
valuable within the work. Still, it's important to remember that beyond all
the statistics, the social relations _mean_ something.

------
bobberb
The critique is well put, the author notes the Piketty ignores the workers
movements that shaped capital.

The author is obviously of the Marxist left, the same Marx the predicted ever
and ever more impoverished workers while today the capitalism Marx so reviled
obviously has uplifted so many. This should not take away from this correct
analysis of Piketty's ignorance of social movements and change.

